# Sealant advise please...



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just been out washing the van..
Autotrail apache 700 2005 model..
Noticed that the sealant on the overcab section is very worn, cracked and maybe about to start leaking (checked internal no issues found)..
Any recommendations on how to reslove this ?? I assume remove old stuff and apply new sealant.. What should I use. ???


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you asked Autotrail what they used when the vehicle was made ??


----------

